# VIP622 - Disable "screen saver"



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

The "screen saver" feature of this thing is a "bulb killer" for me. I have a plv-z5 projector in my basement that will automatically shut off after 5 minutes of inactivity. My 16 year old sometimes falls asleep down there while watching tv. The "bulb killer" feature of the 622 keeps the projector from shutting off thus adding another 8-10 hours of bulb killing time.

Is there any way to now disable this thing? I just want the 622 to stop sending a constant video signal.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No way to disable screen saver, but you can disable the 16 year old.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

If you catch him sleeping with the TV on lock the system for a day or two. I did this with my 18 yo back from college last summer. Happened twice and then never again for 3 months.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

I would like to know personally because my HDMI switch changes between the active video signal. Since the 622 video feed does not shut off completely because of the screen saver, my HDMI switch messes up between input devices.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

As Jim5506 said, there is no way to shut off the screen saver, short of shutting off all power to the 622 or pulling the video cable.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Sure sounds like a wish list item to me. Especially for the TVs/projectors/monitors with automatic shut off features.

You guys are great with the suggestions for the teenagers. If only his falling asleep with the projector on was the worst thing he ever did...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes.. would be a nice feature... Welcome to DBSTalk festivus.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

If the projector has a sleep function, teach him to use it  if not....i dunno?


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

Its called, Beat his ass the next time he falls asleep. lol


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

The sleep function was a good suggestion but my projector doesn't have it. Probably because it already has a 5 minute auto shut off that won't work due to the screen saver.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

I called last night about this suggestion on Tech Chat and you know what.... they HAD no clue! Freakin idiots on the phone! I was even transferred twice and STILL got NO CLUE!


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

festivus said:


> You guys are great with the suggestions for the teenagers. If only his falling asleep with the projector on was the worst thing he ever did...


Tell me about it. Teenage boys are such a treat. Payback for everything I did when I was his age.

Festivus for the rest of us!


----------

